# Down Under Ranger?



## Clefme (Sep 27, 2019)

Here in the Toronto area, Lowe’s is offering the Down Under Ranger bullet-type smoker for a clearance price of $129 (normally $325). I can find barely anything about this smoker. Anyone familiar with it or heard anything about its pros/cons?


----------



## BigW. (Sep 27, 2019)

Price is good.  If you want a bullet style smoker then give it a shot.  It may also be sold under the name Fornetto Basso.  Look the same to me anyway.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks like WSM knockoff to me. Should work excellent if it is anything like the Weber!
http://downunderbbqcompany.com/products/ranger-18-vertical-bbq-smoker/


----------

